# Shammy



## JDenz (Apr 10, 2005)

Sorry to say it Primo but we seen the end of Ken Shamrock today.  It looked like he broke his artificial hip trying to hit Franklin in the dome.  I think it is safe to say Kens best days are behind him.


----------



## MJS (Apr 10, 2005)

I saw the fight last night, and I'll admit that I was slightly disappointed.  I thought for sure that Ken would make the other guy submit with that leg lock, but he was able to work out.  I was also surprised that he didn't do more to defend himself towards the end.  

I'm afraid I have to agree with you...I think he has certainly seen better days.

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Apr 10, 2005)

Ya I think he is down to retiring.  I still want to see him and Tank Abbott fight for oldtimes sake.


----------



## MJS (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah, that would be good!! If I recall correctly, he (Ken) was hoping to fight Tank at one of the Ultimate Ultimates, however due to Kens injury, it never happened.  Although Tank is not too popular with many people, I think he adds that special flare to the fights.  Ya gotta love his interviews though!!!  

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Apr 10, 2005)

Ya Tank has said before that he does not want to fight Shamrock but that is before he was old and washed up to.  He is fighting Cabbage in a few weeks.


----------



## MJS (Apr 10, 2005)

Is this a rematch? Didn't Tank and Cabbage fight before and Cabbage KO'd Tank?

Mike


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Apr 10, 2005)

i must say i was pretty disappointed in ken's performance. my wife said she wasnt sure if she wanted to watch that bout because after the griffin vs bonnar match it would probably look boring. 
i was surprised to see ken shamrock fighting without shoes, there were 2 instances were poor footing caused him to take it, the 2nd one being the deal breaker.


----------



## JDenz (Apr 10, 2005)

SHoes are not allowed in ufc and he hasn't fought with Shoes in awhile.  Yes Tank Cabbage is a rematch but it is not happening in UFC this time around.


----------



## ace (Apr 10, 2005)

I for one tip my hat to Ken. Yes he lost.
He made know Excuse & gave credit to Rich.

Rich also showed Great Class in Victory.

The UFC needs to limit the Graffity on the Canvas.
I will Never Belive Ken is done till the Man say's it him self.

He may not Be in the UFC or Pride Shows But I 
can see him put his Name on another card in a Smaller event.

Ken is is the Reason Many MMA Fighters ever 
got into the sport I am 1


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 10, 2005)

I also was disappointed in Shamrock's fight. My wife who could care anything less about martial arts or fighting raised an  eyebrow to say what was that about?  :idunno:


----------



## Venomstrike (Apr 10, 2005)

Watching Ken fight was very painful...he has a lot of heart though. I'm not sure if this is the end of the line.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Apr 20, 2005)

I think after this fight Ken has gone from a contender to a stepping stone. 

Also, no disrespect to Rich Franklin, I think he is a hell of a fighter. I like him a lot, but I just can't get past the fact that he looks so much like Jim Carey. When they ask him if he is ready, I half expect him to say "Alrighty then".


----------



## JDenz (Apr 20, 2005)

Not to encourage Shammy but Franklin very well could beat Tanner for the belt this upcoming PPV.  Shammy is basically done they should but him and Tank together for a last hurahh and call it quits.


----------

